# system in a g-body



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

hey yall i would really appreaciate if u guys would let me know a nice combo that will KNOCK OFF THE HINGES on a 85 2dr cutty........ i was thinkin 2 15s or 4 12s? but dont have a brand in mind exept sum solobarics.wut u guys think will that sound good? if so can i have sum specs on a box and install for em? also wut amp i should use 2 power this nicely.im not rich and im not poor so im pretty open 2 reasonable prices.any help will be greatly appreaciated......also should i throw in a extra batt?

thanx in advance guys!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

price range 
amount of space you are willing to use
what do you need for that price (ie subs amps wires hu speakers)


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 29 2007, 03:51 PM~7578044
> *price range
> amount of space you are willing to use
> what do you need for that price (ie subs amps wires hu speakers)
> *


ill use the whole trunk if i have 2 lol,but i was wanting a nice wall with the speakers on it and the amps maybe on the q/panels??? i mean i have a sealed box with 4 12s now and 2 700w amps 2 them but it dont beat like it should,the amps are crap.i dont need hook-ups all i need is amps and speakers really


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

how much money you wanna spend?


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

not 2 much, lower then 500...just subs and amp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only thing that belongs in the trunk of a g-body are 4 pumps and 10 batteries.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Are you going to use the subs you have now?


----------



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

I have this for sale its a custom box in my 87 cutty *fits perfect in the trunk *fits on the ledge in the g body 3 cubic feet


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 30 2007, 08:48 AM~7583127
> *only thing that belongs in the trunk of a g-body are 4 pumps and 10 batteries.
> *


i prefer 3 12s 
2 pumps and 8 batteries  :uh


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

what model subs do you have?


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

they are mismatched lol,2 special edition audiobahn 12s with the chrome flames in the bak,1 alpine type E,and 1 punch p1 all in a sealed box not pre-fab but i dunno wut specs they were made 2 if any. i have this setup 4 now just 2 have sum bang but i want 2 clean up the trunk and by a nice MATCHING set of subs lol.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 30 2007, 02:35 PM~7585500
> *i prefer 3 12s
> 2 pumps and 8 batteries  :uh
> *


Any pics of this? :biggrin:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 30 2007, 03:35 PM~7585500
> *i prefer 3 12s
> 2 pumps and 8 batteries  :uh
> *


i read sumwhere else on here that its better 2 have an even amount of subs rather then odd,i dunno wuts the reason but......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 30 2007, 12:33 AM~7582674
> *not 2 much, lower then 500...just subs and amp
> *


thats not enough money for what you lookin to do.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Mar 30 2007, 07:14 PM~7587103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ppl say that because the ohm load is usually really funky and its hard to find an amp that will perform at times.......

theres no replacement for displacement


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

I got two 15 power bass extrems in a ported box 2 soundstream tra 1000.2 a epic and 3 batts in the trunk of a 83 t top cutty mother fucker is off the hook looks like godzilla is in the trunk


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 30 2007, 07:51 PM~7587305
> *Ill see if I can find some to scan....
> 
> it was nothing fancy,  3 12s in a sealed box on the rear deck with the batts running down either side of the trunk and pumps in the middle
> *



Okay, i can picture the juice set up but would still love to see some pics of the sub box. Which way were the speakers faced? Free air subs? If not, what did you do about the area needed for the cylinders?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 1 2007, 01:59 AM~7593897
> *Okay, i can picture the juice set up but would still love to see some pics of the sub box.  Which way were the speakers faced?  Free air subs?  If not, what did you do about the area needed for the cylinders?
> *


sealed box on the parcel shelf facing the taillights

the box was a "T" shape with the cylinders on either side of the box


----------

